# Kristin Cavallari hat einen Jungen bekommen



## beachkini (8 Aug. 2012)

​
*Kristen Cavallari, 25, darf sich freuen: Sie brachte heute morgen ihr erstes Kind auf die Welt.*

Die Freude bei dem “Laguna Beach“-Star und ihrem Freund, dem “Chicago Bears“-Quarterback Jay Cutler ist groß. Auf Twitter teilte sie die freudige Nachricht und schrieb:

"We are thrilled to welcome Camden Jack Cutler into the world. He was born this morning weighing 7lbs 9oz. Everyone is doing great!"
“Wir sind begeistert Camden Jack Culer in unserer Welt begrüßen zu dürfen. Er wurde heute Morgen geboren und wiegt rund 3000 Gramm. Allen geht es gut!“

Jetzt steht auch einer Hochzeit der glücklichen Eltern nichts mehr im Wege. Im Juli 2011 hob das Paar ihre Verlobung auf, bis sie im Januar die Schwangerschaft von Kristin bekannt gaben.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
(ok-magazon.de)


----------



## Q (9 Aug. 2012)

na den werden viele um seine Mama beneiden  :thx:


----------



## frank63 (9 Aug. 2012)

Auf das er groß und stark wird...


----------



## Punisher (10 Aug. 2012)

Ein Sohn fehlt mir noch


----------

